# Most euphoric/happy/giggly INDICA!!!



## Bruford74 (Feb 21, 2020)

OK guys so because of my panic attacks, anxiety and paranoia with most sativa and some hybrid strains, I now know I am definitely an Indica guy. What are the most euphoric/happy/giggly Indica strains that are consistent and never let you down? Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 21, 2020)

Velvet Glove


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 21, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Velvet Glove


I found C99 to have that side of euphoria but it had a gastric component I didn't care for.


----------



## fragileassassin (Feb 21, 2020)

I have PTSD, what youve described from sativas effects are my general life.
I tend to go to the indica heavy hybrid side. Pretty much anything OG or Kush really does it for me. 
Dont count out the bigger name hybrids that might happen to be a little more sativa heavy. Like I cant do girl scout cookies, but love me some sour diesel


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I found C99 to have that side of euphoria but it had a gastric component I didn't care for.


Your Cindi99 is really stacking up nicely


----------

